# Phoenix Suns vs Philadelphia 76ers



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

They're over in europe so I thought I should make a game thread
in here. From what I hear, Amare will be playing(!). 

Should be a good matchup. You can catch the game on ESPN2
at 3:00 Eastern, 12:00 Pacific time.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

its on ESPN2 for U.S. residents


btw on Wednesday ESPN2/ESPN (tape delay) is broadcasting the phoenix suns vs. (maccabi or CSKA game)


----------



## DjPro (Oct 8, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> its on ESPN2 for U.S. residents
> btw on Wednesday ESPN2/ESPN (tape delay) is broadcasting the phoenix suns vs. (maccabi or CSKA game)


Suns will be playing on NBATV)


Wonderful comeback


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

yaaaaaaaay Carney rulezz :chers: :clap:


----------



## Raoul (Aug 7, 2006)

As an NBA fan coming from Europe, you don't get too many shots at watching NBA basketball. So of course we filled up the car and drove 600 miles from Denmark to Cologne, real Dean Moriarty style! 
It was a great match, that had just about everything, capped with Philly pulling back from a 20 point deficit. Mostly because the Suns shooting stopped dropping down fropm beyond the arc.
Amare didn't look too strong coming off that injury, but he still managed to dunk it twice on Philly! 
Philly even took time to show off a little bit during warm-ups, with a couple of high-flying dunks from Igoudala and Carney. Carney actually surprised me a little in that game, and I definitely believe that he'll be a good addition coming off the bench.

I just gotta hate a little bit on that ******** german sitting next to me, shouting OHHH WAAAAS! every ******* play, clapping his hands in my face like there was no tomorrow! 

Besides that, it was pretty cool to get the chance.
I just hope Mo can manage to get the team in harmony for the upcoming season, otherwise the playoffs could be far away!


----------

